# Richie two



## Richie two (Oct 17, 2006)

would like to find an old friend from ellerman wilsons,, second engineer on the cosuello or marengo,, know he lived in Bridlington Yorks


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If you can remember a name, Richie, it might help.
We have some members in the area including me.


----------



## Richie two (Oct 17, 2006)

cheers for taking an interest the name has gone lol,, only remember the good times, but will try again, like you I am up there in the sixties, and feel very lucky about that,, thanks again , Rich.


----------

